# Unfiltered 10 gallon tank



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

Sorry to noob this up again, but search isn't giving me the results i'm looking for.

If I were to set up a sorority in a 10 gallon tank (planted with a mixture of silk and real) with about 5 female betta, and some shrimp. Would I need to have a filter? It would be heated ofcourse.


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

a filter would be best. without a filter the water is gonna get dirty quickly, i do 20% water changes every week and i have a filter. but i like my tank looking spectacular... id say as long as u do the appropriate water changes it will be fine


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Another advantage of the filter is that it would circulate the heat more evenly, so you don't risk having cold spots and hot spots, it all stays nicely warm. Strictly speaking, you don't have to, but I really don't think there is any advantage to not having one in a tank as large as ten gallons. Way more work for you if you don't, which equals more stress for your girls.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Just be honest with yourself about actually being able to do the required water changes. Say you have 4-5 females, that is about 2 gallons per fish, you will need to do one 50% and one 100% a week, if it can even work out like that... For all I know it would get too toxic too quick with that many fish? Make sure you have a liquid ammonia test kit so you can monitor them closely to figure out how often you will need to change the water.


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

Kytkattin said:


> Just be honest with yourself about actually being able to do the required water changes. Say you have 4-5 females, that is about 2 gallons per fish, you will need to do one 50% and one 100% a week, if it can even work out like that... For all I know it would get too toxic too quick with that many fish? Make sure you have a liquid ammonia test kit so you can monitor them closely to figure out how often you will need to change the water.


water changes is something I honestly enjoy doing, I keep alot of plants to begin with, and taking care of my fish is just something I fold into my daily activities. I'm not saying I wouldn't get a filter eventually, but i'd rather get a fairly decent one, and it sounds like it would get a bit pricey.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Also you can't really cycle your tank without a filter, your filter is where the beneficial bacteria colonize. 

So unfiltered, uncycled, I don't like the sound of that.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

It's usually best to cycle anything over 5 gallons. But if you keep up with the water changes, I think you should be alright.  
Like Kyt said, one 100% and one 50% a week. )


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> It's usually best to cycle anything over 5 gallons. But if you keep up with the water changes, I think you should be alright.
> Like Kyt said, one 100% and one 50% a week. )


thanks, i'm still hoping on a deal from Craig's list, but not keeping my hopes up. If I get the deal, i'll have pretty decent set up, but if not i'll have to get creative.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Meijer has really good deals on tanks. I got a 32 gal. for $30  
I think their 10 gals. are around $10-20.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

With enough plants and few enough fish, it could potentially cycle without a filter. However, this balance would be very difficult and probably not possible with a 10 gallon and enough girls to make a sorority. 

If you are up for the water changes, just make sure you can test the water. They might look fine but really need their water changed.


----------



## quyllur (Aug 17, 2011)

Keep in mind that doing 100% water changes with live plants is going to be more difficult unless you're looking at having only plants that don't root in the substrate (ie floaters, or things like java fern that attach to a rock or driftwood or whatnot). It'll also be harder for the plants to thrive (and thus take up a lot of ammonia and nitrates) if they're constantly being up-rooted.


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

fortunately I got the deal I needed : ) I am receiving a 10 gallon tank, filter, and heater for 20$ .


----------

